# Applied for JSA - now what?



## need-it1 (3 Nov 2011)

Thanks so far with your help folks.

I had my initial appointment today at the welfare office and handed in all forms etc. - The lady at the counter was surprisingly nice and easy to deal with. She said herself I was a Low Risk Case which was a relief. I asked her if she could tell me what the procedure is from here on in. She just said that an officer (?) will be in touch with me if any more information is needed.

Does anyone know what happens from here?

Also, i'm going to England next week to try and find work, going to stay there for 4 weeks and hope something comes up... if not it's back to Ireland and stuck on the JSA for a while (little time as possible hopefully) - Will this affect anything? I know that i'm not entitled to anything while i'm out of the country... i'm perfectly happy with that, but could it affect anything should I have to return to Ireland in the 4 weeks?


----------



## pudds (3 Nov 2011)

Well you've just applied for JSA.

To get JSA you must.......



> Be available for and genuinely seeking work



Next week your off to England for 4 wks.

Well that kinda makes a right mess up of your claim!


----------



## irishbogger (3 Nov 2011)

...


----------



## pudds (3 Nov 2011)

While I commend your efforts in seeking employment you really should have waited till your claim for JSA in this country was decided first before going to uk and without the departments permission.


----------



## gipimann (3 Nov 2011)

You should tell the SW office that you are going to the UK to seek work before you go, and that you will be back in 4 weeks if something doesn't turn up.  Your JA claim will be suspended while you're away and you can re-start it when you return if needed.

If the Social Welfare Inspector called out to you for any reason, and you weren't available because you're abroad, then the claim will be refused because you're not in the country and it might take longer to get it re-started.


----------



## pudds (3 Nov 2011)

How many user names have you got btw


----------



## beffers (3 Nov 2011)

Agree with gipiman. Call them up and request that your claim be suspended for 4 weeks. You need to be looking for work in this country to qualify for JSA. Also, if you are actively seeking work in another country, you run the risk of not meeting the Habitual Residency condition that you need to meet to qualify for JSA. 

If you have only just applied and presented your paperwork, it is highly likely that you will have a second more in depth interview with the case worker assigned to you. (The lady who took your forms today does only that. Check in forms and pass them on to someone else.) This interview will either be at your home (if they want to verify your address, who you live with, how many dependents you have etc etc) or they will call you into the office for it. If you fail to show up for this interview, your claim will be denied, and you will put into jeopardy any future claims you may make for JSA.

You should receive a decision on your application fairly shortly. If it is approved, you will then be expected to show up at your local post office every week to collect your JSA. If you fail to do so (coz you are in the UK) the post office will return your JSA to the Dept of Social Protection. 

You will have a hard time getting it back, or any future payments issued to you as (a) you were not actively seeking work in the country at the time (b) you did not notify them that you were leaving the country, which you must do as a condition of receiving JSA ( c ) you left the country for longer than the 2 weeks holiday leave allowed per calender year for each recipient of JSA and (d) you did not leave for a holiday, you left to go seek work in another country, which again, negates the Habitual Residency condition.

Would strongly, strongly advise against your leaving the country until you have had a decision made on your case, and you get their ok to leave and go to the UK. If the UK thing does work out for you, getting back on track with the Dept of SW is not as simple as picking up the phone.


----------



## need-it1 (4 Nov 2011)

Thanks for all the information folks.

I will ring the SW office in the morning (fat chance of getting through) and inform them that I want to suspend my application. I thought I had hit rock-bottom needing to sign-on for JSA, when an oppertunity arose in the UK only the other day.

I just want to do the 'right thing', but also don't want to screw up this application, incase I do need to claim JSA in the future


----------



## beffers (4 Nov 2011)

Good call.

You will get through to the folks at SW if you are patient. I always have. I can't promise that you won't have to wait on hold for several minutes before getting to speak to someone. But if you are patient and not in a hurry, you will get to talk to someone in the know eventually.

It is possible that you may have to present yourself at your local office (along with some ID) so that they can verify who you are. Due to security and/or data protection regulations, they may not let you suspend your claim over the phone.


----------

